# Darth Vader's Bike...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

That would be a good bike to ride at night too, with no lights, and wear all black gear.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

That bike costs more than the 1st and 2nd Death Stars combined.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

It's goergious. 
Of course, I wouldn't want it as a SS. 
Only thing is that a RED or DA crank would totally destroy it aesthetically.
A nice low key carbon compact would be the ticket...


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Way ahead of you...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Besides the crankset, I'd slap a Bontrager Race XXX Lite stem on there too...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Or maybe this set-up...

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/oval-concepts-r910-aergo-carbon-road-bar.jpg

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/oval-concepts-r910-aergo-carbon-road-bar-2.jpg

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/oval-concepts-r910-aergo-carbon-road-bar-1.jpg


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

When I build up my Uber Bike, I'm thinking about a couple of names to call it. 

1. "Anakin's Steed" (Anakin being Darth Vader's real name).

2. "Shetan" after The Black Stallion:


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Meh...
I've had and liked my black bike for awhile.... Don't take me to task on the pedals, they do fit my running shoes well.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Where is the death ray?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> That bike costs more than the 1st and 2nd Death Stars combined.


*District Carbon*
*MSRP* *$3,359.99* 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/district/districtcarbon/

*If I were to get a Madone 6.9 Pro, I'd just send them a picture of the District Carbon 
and tell them "that's what I want, but in a 10 speed with a full Dura Ace group." 

If possible, I'd slap a Cannondale Hollowgram Si SL crankset on it. 

 






Turns out it's a 5.X Series Frameset. 

Nice!

I might just have to black out a Madone 5.2 Pro then!*


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> It's goergious.
> Of course, I wouldn't want it as a SS.
> Only thing is that a RED or DA crank would totally destroy it aesthetically.
> A nice low key carbon compact would be the ticket...


*Or this! *


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

2ndGen said:


> *Or this! *



You might get about as much value out of that absurdly expensive Shimano carbon crank as the Empire got out of the equally expensive 2nd Death Star.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> You might get about as much value out of that absurdly expensive Shimano carbon crank as the Empire got out of the equally expensive 2nd Death Star.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

2ndGen said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F1d3QWsyk0


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F1d3QWsyk0


:lol:


----------

